# Trucks! Lettering ideas/ examples



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Just starting up some talk about what all of you do for mobile advertising. I am submitting a couple pics, one the truck I had up to a couple weeks ago that was wrecked, and the new one and really thinking about truck/ mobile advertising.

The last truck only had rear window lettering.


Oh, I think I might attach the wrecked truck photo- the main reason I chose the same truck again- FYI I was alone and except for bruises walked away.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

your side back windows and tailgait


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Nobody has truck pics to share?


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

My rig.


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

one more.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is my Estimate vehicle


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

Charlotteroofers is the way to go. Why put small lettering on the small windows? The point is to get your business seen


----------



## whitcoroofing (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are some pictures of some of our Dodge crew cabs. We just kept these plain and simple. Since we are a commercial roofing contractor this works for us. If you are targeting residential clients it may be more effective, to be a little flashy in your approach. I see some residential roofing companies around Atlanta that cover their entire vehicles with logos.


----------



## American-ProTech (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's my rig (realizing it's a little different than most). Not a lot of graphics yet, but will be making some changes soon. The (new) website will be in bold letters along the boom in a month or so, and I want some full color before and after pics on the utility bed eventually. After all of that is done, then I'll replace the 
door graphics with the new logo and the new web site's URL.

It's goin' in the shop tomorrow and I dread seeing the bill.


----------

